# Poco 2017



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't think I can ever remember a POCO with less hype that this one. Man it is sure quiet this year. Is anyone fishing it?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Pulling for Doc Holiday and Dorado. Get it boys!!!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

I really wish they wouldn't have put the Blue Marlin Grand Championship in Destin this same weekend. With the rise of that tournament and all the other tournaments in that area growing so much we won't see near as many non Texas boats coming for Poco. One of them is going to have to move it to later in the year. I wish Poco would move to the last week of July and then have the Texas tourneys the week before and the first couple weeks of August. 

Would encourage the boats to fish those tourneys and then head over to Texas for ours!!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Ruthless53 said:


> I really wish they wouldn't have put the Blue Marlin Grand Championship in Destin this same weekend. With the rise of that tournament and all the other tournaments in that area growing so much we won't see near as many non Texas boats coming for Poco. One of them is going to have to move it to later in the year. I wish Poco would move to the last week of July and then have the Texas tourneys the week before and the first couple weeks of August.
> 
> Would encourage the boats to fish those tourneys and then head over to Texas for ours!!


Probably a good idea.

Has anyone heard how many boats this year?


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Poco needs to do several things if they want to survive. One is moving the date to later in the summer. Our weather is normally better then and Poco can't compete with those east Gulf tournaments. Two is they need to update the rules. Lines in/out times, fishing at night, having to weigh a fish on Friday if you catch, etc...

Blue Marlin Grand Championship and Lonestar Shootout are killing Poco. Fondrens shouldn't have ok'd Lonestar to take place at Caracol...


----------



## Bosshawg (Jun 1, 2012)

Agreed. One other thread started and is pretty much dead Glad the "FEST" part is over but the whole tourney atmosphere is dying. Years before I couldn t wait for the POCO thread to start on here Pretty lame in 2017


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

I think one of the downfall's of POCO started with the ridiculous cancelation in 2014 (and not refunding entry fee's)

Its not the $$ that mattered to those guys, its the principle. They paid for something, and got nothing. 

On top of that, the weather/waves were fine! I remember how ironic it was after this "terrible waves/weather/gona be way too rough for these 60' boats to handle safely blah blah" that we were supposed to get and it was literally slick in West Bay that Saturday afternoon when they weigh-in was supposed to happen (someone posted a pic on the 2014 thread)


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

What day/time do the boats head out?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*gulf shores*

I am in gulf shores and there is a kickoff party tonight at the wharf.....isnt the blue marlin championship held here? It was last year.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Navi said:


> What day/time do the boats head out?


For the offshore part of it, I believe it is Thursday evening around 7.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Here is the Saturday pic of 2014 POCO that they canceled because of high winds/waves


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

tommy261 said:


> I am in gulf shores and there is a kickoff party tonight at the wharf.....isnt the blue marlin championship held here? It was last year.


Orange Beach.


----------



## costadetexas (Jul 11, 2016)

The cancellation year was the last year I entered. The cancellation was total BS. The weather wasnt bad. Even if it was bad, they had a weather day available. Then you have the no pot to **** in Randy B. threatening to not invite boats back that dont buy there own boats in the calcutta. Unfortunately the tournament wont survive long like this.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

If this thread is any indication, Poco is dead.

Even Kinky and Inky didn't show this year.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> If this thread is any indication, Poco is dead.
> 
> Even Kinky and Inky didn't show this year.


No kidding. No roll call or anything. I remember being in college and checking into the 42 page thread on poco. Kinda like watching a game on tv or something. Had ppl on rigs, ppl at the dock, ppl at the Calcutta. Oh well...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector (Jul 10, 2009)

50 boats....Make POCO Great Again?!


----------



## Hog smacker (Jun 1, 2012)

25 boats (half way) in and calcuttta is only at $122,000


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Buck-N-Bills will win


----------



## Hog smacker (Jun 1, 2012)

Bandit $8,500
Mechanical man $11,000
Mojo, Buck-N-Bills $7,000
Draggin up $14,000
No compromise 14,000

Second half is looking better.


----------



## Hog smacker (Jun 1, 2012)

Notorious $10,500
Over-ride $11,500


----------



## Hog smacker (Jun 1, 2012)

Sigsbee deep $10,500


----------



## Hog smacker (Jun 1, 2012)

Finished up about 345,000


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Hog smacker said:


> Finished up about 345,000


Thanks for the updates. Good luck Capt.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Im still looking forward to it even though its definitely not what it used to be. Weather looking awesome. Should see some fish hangin on Saturday! Was final boat count entered 50?


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

tommy261 said:


> I am in gulf shores and there is a kickoff party tonight at the wharf.....isnt the blue marlin championship held here? It was last year.


I meant gulf shores. So many of them I get confused .


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

HeliClay....any aerial photos from POCO?


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

Please update fish caught


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Heading to POC in a few and will post when something is brought in later today.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

First POCO I have missed in 26 years, both boats are down, thought I would look and see what's being posted here, kind of odd that so little is being posted, seems like there is a bunch on facebook, maybe a lot of people didn't get their passwords changed?


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

What's posted on Facebook? For those who don't have one...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I see POCO is not even posting pics or updates on their web page. Pretty good omen they are finished with this deal after this year.


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

What Facebook page are you following for information 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> I see POCO is not even posting pics or updates on their web page. Pretty good omen they are finished with this deal after this year.


C'mon, man. Really. POCO ain't going anywhere. It's still a great tournament. Yes, they lost the east boats due to the other tournament and a pile of perennial tournament boats are now in Costa Rica. And they did post a bunch of pics yesterday.

We are sad to miss this year but will be back next year.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> C'mon, man. Really. POCO ain't going anywhere. It's still a great tournament. Yes, they lost the east boats due to the other tournament and a pile of perennial tournament boats are now in Costa Rica. And they did post a bunch of pics yesterday.
> 
> We are sad to miss this year but will be back next year.


Where?

And I really hope what I hear is not true about this being the end of it in POC.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> Where?
> 
> And I really hope what I hear is not true about this being the end of it in POC.


I saw them on Instagram. Not sure about FB. I don't have it.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> I saw them on Instagram. Not sure about FB. I don't have it.


Don't do Instagram here. I looked at their web Page and there was nothing only stuff from the past.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

blaze 'em said:


> What's posted on Facebook? For those who don't have one...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Various pages have pics/video of boats heading out yesterday. Thats all i have found so far


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Poco does not participate in social media very much if at all. Never have probably never will


----------



## Hunting82 (May 13, 2010)

If anybody is interested here are some of the payouts I am aware of this year, I know there are more categories just not sure of the payouts.

Big Tuna = $32,500
Big Dorado = $30,000
Catch & Release = $18,000
Largest Blue on Friday = $30,000

Overall Winner = $331,000


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Notorious with a 106" blue headed in. Eta 10:00pm...

That's a hike!!

Source: poco Instagram post.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

Chum On with an estimated 105" headed in, ETA 5:30pm


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Kendall, does Doc still have notorious?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

DirtKat said:


> Kendall, does Doc still have notorious?


 Yes but engine is out, thought that name coming in was a bit ironic. sucks first one missed in years and the boat bringing one in is named Natorious.:headknock He sent me a picture of the boat tied up at caracol.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*Poco boat*



wampuscat said:


> Yes but engine is out, thought that name coming in was a bit ironic. sucks first one missed in years and the boat bringing one in is named Natorious.:headknock He sent me a picture of the boat tied up at caracol.


boat coming in.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

That sucks! Should be y'all coming in.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

DirtKat said:


> That sucks! Should be y'all coming in.


 Can see our Natorious above the bimini, looks kind of sad.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

2cool has much better info on POCO, than the POCO website.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

*Poco*

Parade pic


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you all that are providing the info!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Heard, nothing official
Natorious tagged a blue
Doc Holiday tagged a blue
Freedom tagged 2 whites and a sail


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

Dorado bringing in 107/108"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

3 blues headed in right now 105", 106" and 108" dorado Is biggest


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Chum On blue marlin was 109-1/2 and 551lbs. Had big gash mark on it where it got off gaff at boat. Only billfish weighed so far, as of 7pm.


----------



## roperbwk99 (Jan 5, 2011)

DGAustin said:


> Chum On blue marlin was 109-1/2 and 551lbs. Had big gash mark on it where it got off gaff at boat. Only billfish weighed so far, as of 7pm.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Ha, that isnt a gaff mark


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> Ha, that isnt a gaff mark


Now this is the type of comment to get a poco thread rolling...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Just watched the video, whole top of back seems mangled


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

The Sportfisher "Dorado" brought in a 448 lbs. Not sure of the length. Another boat is supposed to come in at 11:30, but the weighmaster said they were a little doubtful about making the midnight weigh-in deadline.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

wampuscat said:


> Just watched the video, whole top of back seems mangled


That was pretty mangled Wampuscat. The weigh guys seemed to take an extra long time analyzing it, so we were wondering if it might get DQ'd. After some deliberation, they weighed it up.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like that fish got tangled up with a big ol' prop.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sight Cast said:


> Poco does not participate in social media very much if at all. Never have probably never will


I don't blame them one bit. All it does is fire up the crazies.


----------



## roperbwk99 (Jan 5, 2011)

Late Friday night.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roperbwk99 (Jan 5, 2011)

Dorado


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Notorius is sure a beautiful boat. They had to come in on one engine, but fortunately made the weighin.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Let's see here Poco ....50 boats with a Calcutta of 345,000...Blue Marlin Grand Championship has 64 boats who have put up 1.55 million and have fished a 4 tournament series before this one with that much money on the line or better... if you want to play with the big boys you got to go play in the eastern part of the gulf. Plus all there tournaments weigh-in's are streamed live on the tournament website. POCO is still living in the HOOKER infested oil boom days of the late 70' n early 80's when they where the only game on the gulf coast. POCO is need of a major rework...or $100/barrel of oil and we know that ain't happening...so rework it is..


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Yesterday one of the 64 boats in the Blue Marlin Grand Championship boated a 111" blue marlin....rules allow them to stay out instead of making the 200 mile run back to weigh dock essentially ending the tournament for them. Of course POCO would not want this cuz this would give all the advantage to the LA/MISS/AL/FL boats who would fish the floaters out in Green Canyon 240 mile or more from Port O'Connor...


----------



## Bosshawg (Jun 1, 2012)

Were any fish weighed in today?


----------



## a.wilson (Apr 16, 2017)

My parents are down there they said it was slow 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I think there was two, one like 417 on a boat, Rebecca, believe it was too short, another 400 and something.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Dragging Up 447.5


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Only two Blues weighed today. Draggin Up had a 107-1/2" that weighed 448, and the Rebecca had the 417, as stated above. Biggest single YFT was 130.5 caught by Doulas, and the Reel Bounty had two YFT, one was 90 and the other 42.5. Biggest Dolphin was caught by Maverick and weighed 40.5. Whiskey Business had a wahoo at 33, and Game Hog had a wahoo but didn't get the weight.


----------



## blitz_81 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hooked up and leadered two blues. Lost the big one at the boat with leader in hand. Was a big one. Probably the sickest I have felt in a long time losing a fish


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

So who won? Did the mutilated fish count?


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> So who won? Did the mutilated fish count?


On the leaderboard at weigh-in, ChumOn was first at 551, and that is the boat that had the skinned up blue. Notorious was second at 519.5. Six blues were weighed, four Friday and two Saturday.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> Pulling for Doc Holiday and Dorado. Get it boys!!!


They came through!!!


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Saw Pictures of the Mechanical Man at the Lucious Rig about 260nm from Port Oconner on Friday Morning. 42 Freeman Double J was there too ...they where fishing the Blue Marlin Championship out of Orange Beach which is a 345 mile run for them...Neither caught any billfish....lots of fuel spent by both boats..all fish in BMGC where caught on lures and not live baiting.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Final leaderboard at POCO


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

33 lb wahoo wins it. That is interesting, wonder where all the big hoo's are?


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

It was a different Poco this year that's for sure. We fished inshore where there were 118 teams so the competition was still there...but the atmosphere of the whole town leading up to the weekend just wasn't that the same. Heck I used to look forward to this thread almost as much as the tournament itself....that may have to do with a lot of people leaving 2cool after the PW reset though. If we're lucky enough to have it stay in POC there will certainly need to be some rule changes, and even if it does, don't be surprised if it's moved to Sanctuary in a few years.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

The town was a quieter than years past; however there were more obnoxious UTVs with rap music playing way to loud. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

